# Where to get Nitacore in Orlando Fla



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Call Nida Core and ask for a distributor. I think they call it Nida Plast now.

They used to sell it right from their warehouse but since 3M bought them they are more corporate and direct sales have ended.

*Yes it is available with glass attached.
*No idea on price but not cheap.
*Yes. Cut and dry fit before glassing.
*The idea is prevent crushing- one on the bottom and two on the top. 1208 and you will be fine. Leave the weave visible for non skid, or cover with mat for smooth. 

Polyumac is an alternative (air-comb) is their product name.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey DuckNut,
Thanks for the info. I just don't know where I can get the stuff. Over in Saint Pete I think but I don't know the name.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

In St. Pete it is FGCI.com

I believe they sell Nida Core but not sure.  They also have another shop that might be closer to you in Stuart (call and get address). edit: I think Stuart - it is near the American Marine where ship shape tv is filmed.

The Polyumac can be had in Lakeland.  Call them and ask if they have retailer in O'town.

Poly is virtually the same as Nida but with a much friendlier sticker price.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

E-boat out of Vero Beach sells Nida. http://boatbuildercentral.com/products.php?cat=30

FG Supply Depot in Ft. Pierce carries Plascore which is basically the same stuff. https://fiberglasssupplydepot.com/Plascore-Board-for-Boat-Building.html

There has to be somewhere closer to you that sells it or its equivalent.


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

$100 for a sheet of 1/2" nidacore is a total ripoff. You can get 1/2 divinylcell for $15 more.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey everyone,
Thanks for the input. I found some closed cell foam used in the commercial building products. I called the manufacture (DOW) about the product Styrofoam Cavitymate Insulation. They said it was closed cell foam board used in the boating industry. I believe I have a way to glue the product down and fill the voids between the gaps under the floor . Per the manufacture, The foam board will melt at high temps but, I'll try it out on an extra piece for a test and let you guys about it. I'll send pics soon. 


Buck Wild, 
Where can I get the stuff? 



I might be making a trip to vero beach or Saint Pete Tuesday. 

Thanks again for all the input


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Ordered mine for $70/sheet at Higgs in Holly Hill (just north of Daytona). They get it from St. Pete (probably FGCI). I got 1/2" and 1/4" for my build. Keep in mind its 4x7, not 4x8 (at least what I bought was)


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

I get my stuff from advanced plastics. Not sure if they are in your area, but there should be another supplier that isnt boning you for 100$ a sheet for 1/2 honeycomb


----------

